
Copywriting 101 - ankitkumar98
https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/Copywriting-101--A39R4EPakZQINx5zBQsOXBBTAQ-9LJQc3vwAOi6941ivUvxQ
======
tomcam
Viewing this reveals your email and other info. Here's the same list of links.

Swiped, Best Copywriting Inspiration [https://swiped.co/](https://swiped.co/)

Marketing Examples on Copywriting
[https://marketingexamples.com/copywriting](https://marketingexamples.com/copywriting)

Stripe Atlas Guide on Copywriting for Landing Pages [https://stripe.com/en-
in/atlas/guides/landing-page-copy](https://stripe.com/en-
in/atlas/guides/landing-page-copy)

Copywriting For Geeks [https://sixteenventures.com/video-interview-
copywriting-for-...](https://sixteenventures.com/video-interview-copywriting-
for-geeks-author-marc-andre-cournoyer)

Nathan Barry Step By Step Landing Page Copywriting
[https://nathanbarry.com/step-by-step-landing-page-
copywritin...](https://nathanbarry.com/step-by-step-landing-page-copywriting/)

Joanna Wiebe Old School Copywriting for New School Businesses
[https://www.slideshare.net/marklittlewood/joanna-wiebe-
old-s...](https://www.slideshare.net/marklittlewood/joanna-wiebe-old-school-
copywriting-for-new-school-businesses)

How to be a successful copywriter: from a man who’s written Million Dollar
Emails [https://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/how-to-be-a-
succe...](https://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/how-to-be-a-successful-
copywriter/)

Patio11 Tweets on Copywriting
[https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Apatio11%20copywriting&sr...](https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Apatio11%20copywriting&src=typed_query)

Free Copywriting Course by Kopywriting [https://kopywritingkourse.com/free-
copywriting-course/](https://kopywritingkourse.com/free-copywriting-course/)

Twitter Thread by @antdke
[https://twitter.com/antdke/status/1263130017598406657](https://twitter.com/antdke/status/1263130017598406657)

------
boomahora
Great list, thanks for compiling this.

------
shubb
Any non Dropbox version of this?

